# Need DVR R15 code for Sony RMT-D240 remote



## eso1960 (Sep 26, 2008)

First time poster, thank you for reading. Am relatively new to this, so here goes...

I have a DirecTV R15 DVR and added a Sony DVDR model RDR-VX525 that has with it remote model RMT-D240A.

Problem is setting up the Sony DVDR's _Set Top Box Control_;

The Sony Owners Manual says to program the DirecTV DVR code into the Sony remote so that I can control the DirecTV unit with the Sony unit.

I am trying to use the DirecTV codes listed on pg. 124 of the Sony DVDR O/M. None of these codes work.

Questions:

1) Are there more codes for a DirecTV DVR that is not in the Sony manual?

2) Is what I am trying to do possible?

3) Are there any settings in the DVR's Setup that would prevent the Sony remote from working with one of their codes?

4) Is there a way to make the Sony remote code-search (and I am also contacting Sony with the same question)

5) Sony says their remote only works Sony products. I do not understand I guess, as they list DirecTV (and many other) codes in the O/M

I have contacted both DirecTV and Sony but to no avail.

I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Just not possible, the only oem remotes with preset code for the current line of directv receivers are only made by UEI, and if it were made by UEI the code would be either SAT 1377 or 01377.

The only STB that can control the current directv receivers, are Tivo SA. Other PC driven dvrs can be taught the commands. DVDRs like the sony with a preset codelist are out of luck.


----------



## eso1960 (Sep 26, 2008)

:lol: 
I was about to ask you to translate but I dont want to seem too dumb LOL 

Ok, so basically the codes listed in the Sony manual are already "in" the Sony remote, I am just picking one (as opposed to inputting it) when I do a code change? So theres no way to put a new, unlisted code into it, right? I just want to make sure I am understanding this.

The Sony unit is a DVD-R/RW / VHS combo unit. So that still doesnt make a difference?

What if I called DirecTV and asked for a different Receiver/DVR?

it is a small feature and not a deal-breaker, for sure. I just thought it would be handy to have it turn on/record without my being there to do it manually

Thanks for the prompt reply you gave, I appreciate it

Do you think that Sony DVDR is a decent machine?

Thanks again


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

All current directv receivers use the same codeset. You would have to look for used named brand of directv receiver, like from sony, Rca, or hughes.


----------



## eso1960 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks. I will look around. I really like the satellite receivers recording feature. I dont know enough about this to know if the card will work in a different one or not. I will call directv and ask

I did get a reply from Sony; here is what they said



> I'm sorry for the difficulty to program the Remote Control of your Sony DVD Control to control your Satellite Receiver. Please try the codes listed for the DirecTV on the page 124 of the Operating Instructions of the DVD Recorder. Try entering them one at a time until you find a working code for your Receiver. If none of the codes work, you can try the codes listed for other manufacturers. Often manufacturers share similar IR frequency.


I did explain the scenario of trying to make the Set Top Box Controller of the Sony DVDR work with the DirecTV DVR

So I dont get it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

It makes sense that the codes the sony dvdr uses to set up the "sony dvd control of a satellite receiver" are the same ones you use to program the sony oem remote. 

The problem is, UEI the maker of the White directv oem remotes, is the only oem remote maker allowed to have the code for the current line of directv receivers. Those all Directv branded receivers made after 2004.

So if you want your dvdr to control a directv receiver, it will have to be a named brand receiver made before 2004. 

Nothing more I can add.


----------

